# KeyStack v0.1



## Eleredo (Sep 19, 2010)

I was kind of bored and decided to make KeyStack (you can get it *on my site*, go to the Software section), a program that allows you to use your favourite timer as a StackMat timer. Useless for some, useful for those who want the feel of a stackmat timer while using their keyboard. 

Simply fire up your favourite timer. Then start the timer by pushing down the left and right control button and then releasing them. To stop the timer, simply press the two buttons simultaneously again, just like you'd do with a real StackMat timer.

Enjoy!

NOTE: People might think there is a bug when stopping the timer: if you use qqTimer for example, you can stop the timer with just the Left Control or Right Control button instead of both like necessary on a StackMat timer. This is not a bug in KeyStack but rather because the timer you're using stops when ANY key is pressed. I tested KeyStack on cubetimer.com and I found no bugs yet. 

*v0.2 has been released.*

Updates in v0.2:
* Tray icon (thanks to Systemdertoten)
* Replaced ESC exit shortcut by a button in a menu that appears when right-clicking tray icon


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 19, 2010)

It's pretty cool! I'll use it for the Ptimer and cubetimer.com. It would be nice if the program had an icon in the notification area though...


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback and glad you like it. 
As for the notification area, do you mean the tray (where the clock is)?

I can see the benefits in that yeah, you would then know if the program is still running cause it is kind of running in the background now. I'll look into it and remove the ESC shortcut too and make a menu which will appear upon right-clicking the tray icon.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 19, 2010)

No problem!



Eleredo said:


> As for the notification area, do you mean the tray (where the clock is)?



View attachment 1209
I think I mean the notification area


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 19, 2010)

> The notification area is commonly referred to as the system tray, which Microsoft states is wrong,[6][7] although the term is sometimes used in Microsoft documentation,[8][9][10] articles,[11] and software descriptions.


Don't be an ***.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 19, 2010)

I hoped the  made it clear that the image is of a light-hearted manner :fp


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 19, 2010)

Made an updated version and added your suggestion.
Thanks, Systemdertoten!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

What about if I have only 1 control button...


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> What about if I have only 1 control button...


 
Sorry, I'm afraid this program is useless for you then. It requires you to push the left and right control buttons and release to start the timer, just like you do on a StackMat timer.

If you are interested in using this program too, I'd be glad to enable left shift and right shift too.  Do you have two shift keys?


----------

